# Double accounts



## Marcel (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi guys,

Be advised that we don't allow people to have more than one account on this forum.

We can detect these double accounts and I have been repairing quite a number of them lately. Usually the users had a reason to make this extra account and did not have any bad intention. Still when you do so, you risk being banned. So if you feel the urge to make a new account, please contact one of the admins or one of the active mods (see list below)., preferable before you start making the account if possible. If that was not possible, contact them directly after you made the new account. You can do so by using the conversations function of the forum (INBOX on the right-top of the page).

Active admins are:
- 

 horseUSA

- 

 Wurger

- 

 Marcel


If none above is available, contact one of the active moderators:
- 

 DerAdlerIstGelandet

- 

 Gnomey

- 

 FLYBOYJ

- 

 Micdrow


Thanks

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 28, 2018)

As far as I know, I have only one account. Any more would be too much work to keep track of.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 28, 2018)

at6 said:


> As far as I know, I have only one account. Any more would be too much work to keep track of.


Trust me, I would know if you had another one

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Sep 23, 2018)

Yeah IP address, and cookies are very effective ways to catch people. Many don't even bother to disguise them


----------



## N4521U (Sep 23, 2018)

Disguise?
My PATCH isn't working???????


----------



## at6 (Sep 24, 2018)

N4521U said:


> Disguise?
> My PATCH isn't working???????


Then grow a full beard and mustache. That might work or just ask the Chinese how they manage it.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 24, 2018)

at6 said:


> Then grow a full beard and mustache. That might work or just ask the Chinese how they manage it.



Full beard?????? I wish!!!!!!
Sad part is...... my chinny chin chin is going bare...
GD hormone shot for the residuals of GD cancer!
GD it..................


----------

